# MUFE Mat Velvet shade recommendation for 120 HD, please!



## VanillaCupcake (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm 120 in MUFE HD, can anyone recommend what shade would I would be in mat velvet? I wish I could go to a counter, but there isn't any in my area. And it's so hard to tell online. Boo.  Even if someone could tell me which shade they think is the closet to 120? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## fleur de lis (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi there,

  	I had a look on Temptalia's Foundation matrix which is usually really helpful for this kind of thing, but she listed 3 possible matches so I'm not sure how much help that will be to you! The colours listed there are 20, 30 and 40.

  	I wonder whether it might be worth you emailing A store where they have an MUFE counter and asking them?


----------



## VanillaCupcake (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey! thank you for replying. I took your advice and actually emailed a Sephora beauty adviser. They told me that my shade would be 40 if I am 120 in HD. I was trying to decided between 30 and 40, but since she said 40, I guess I'll go with that. I'm hoping it's right! lol.

  	Thank you for your help!


----------



## drchick890 (Feb 5, 2012)

anyone know where i might find a mac to mufe mat velvet chart conversion ? im an nc42-nc43


----------

